# Pics of my new backblade/rear plow/ pull plow



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Watch out daniels, this thing puts you to SHAME! Its 8'6" wide with 30" side wings. Its on its way to the powdercoater right now! After that i will bolt on the cutting edges and it will be ready.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*More pics*

More pics of that HUGE thing!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Some more yet*

Some more pics yet


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*one more*

This is the last one for now


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*oops try again*

oops i shall try again!


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice job so far!! What are you going to do for the wing wear guards?How does it mount to your truck? What kind of control unit and pump are you using?How much has it cost so far and what do you think the final cost will be? Keep us posted


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*?*

Are you keeping the box wing corners square? Is the a possiblitly that when draging a paved driveway that is not level that the corners will gouge line into the surface? Just a thought.

Thanks

J & B Lawncare


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That's kind of what I was thinking...maybe some sort of ski-like skids. That is NICE, though. Nice job!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Actually*

Actually theres no cutting edges on it yet, the back is 1/2 " steel and the two side wings will have 1.5" thick RUBBER cause then it can flex over the bumps. So far i have $300 into steel and $200 to powedercoat it, I already had the pump and hydrolic cylinder


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

very nice looking for homemade good job


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Looks good, it could use some more reinforcements in the blade though. It also could use some rounding of the corners. Plus, make sure the angle of the side plates are tipped up in the front when you pull down the approach of a drive. Make sure the cylinder angle is correct also, that cylider placement looks suseptable to breaking.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*plow*

the front of the wings are about 3/4" higher than the wear bar and the cylinder shouldn't be a problem cause the lift framing is what was on my old 7'6" back blade that was built by b&b, i just moved teh "lift framing" to my new plow


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*3/16th*

I had the moldboard made with 3/16th rather than 1/8th so i thought that the support should be good. With the thicker moldboard, should i still put more bracing?


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

John,
I see a cpl things I question.......( I am no pro like Jon Geer) The lift arms have no adjustment to them? The sides should be rounded or cut on angles for a cpl reasons, one is the angle of the blade with down pressure, and second is for safety. Could cut yourself pretty good on that corner. 

Where is the spring bar? When that blade gets bumped or catches something it will tilt and you cant adjust it. 

You have the lift cyl. going to the angle on the lift support and not the blade why??? I know B & B and Ebling are all going straight to the blade. You have a couple from Ebling right?

Just some thoughts.

Brian


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

FYI I was told 8'6 is too big for roads? Dont get some mean DOT on you


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*well here it goes*

I will try to get to all the questions you had.....the legal limit IS 8'6", and thats where i am at. If you measure a TON of guys are actually over that. I will prolly be rounding the top corners off those wings.....not really sure what you mean about the "spring bar"......and the arms don't need to be adjustable because i have it welded in the proper position.....as for the lift cylinder placement. I dont know if there is an advatage to attachign it to the plow or the arms. all i know is this. that truck was outfitted by B&B about 4 winters ago and it had a 7.5 back blade on it. I unbolted it from the lift arms and bolted on this new one it built so i didnt mess with any of the lift arms at all!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*O yeah*

because the plow is a 4 point hookup, the angle of the blade changes ever so slightly with down pressure and the rubber cutting edges that are going on the sidewings should cure that!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

wheres your license plate?


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*ON the bumper*

Bolted to the drivers side of the bumper RIGHT BEHIND THE PLOW.....oops


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

John,

The blade looks good. Thanks for letting me know about the 8'6". The deal with the lift cyl. going to the blade is for strength. you are lifting the blade. why not hook up to it rather than the arms. if you look at any blade that has the set up like yours, after a cpl seasons ( if that) the angle iron is bent at the cyl.  it happens from the pressure. and a spring bar is a piece of steel about 3 inches wide about 3/8 thick that is rounded and it replaces where you have the cyl. hooked up. it has 4 bolts that hold it, 2 on each side. if you catch something or back into something and twist your blade this peice will spring it back, other wise just lower it, loosen bolts and it will settle then retighten. 

Just helping on your ideas. I use to build all my own, been through the trials of learning.

Brian
Still looks good !!!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey First Class,

I think it looks fantastic! It is good to see some fabrication on here, we fabricate or modify alot of our own equipment and you seem to be doing a great job on your project. Post a few pics of the way it attaches to the truck and some of the finished project after you get it back from the powder coater, I am interested in seeing them...good luck with it!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Picking it up tommorow*

I am picking it up tommorow (friday) morning. I will be sure to get the pics up as soon as i mount the wear bar/ cutting edge and rubber sides!!!!!! I will put it in a new thread!


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Ummm???? Aren't you suppose to put the plow on the front of the truck? And isn't the face suppose to face forward? I don't get it. That is the silliest contraption I have ever seen. This must be a joke?

And for all the time you spent setting up this joke, you had better get a life. Or maybe you are really good with Photoshop.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

ksland said:


> Ummm???? Aren't you suppose to put the plow on the front of the truck? And isn't the face suppose to face forward? I don't get it. That is the silliest contraption I have ever seen. This must be a joke?
> 
> And for all the time you spent setting up this joke, you had better get a life. Or maybe you are really good with Photoshop.


You are a complete idiot. Next time search a little bit before loading the site up with with your stupidity.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*Joe D.....*

Ahhh. I was joking. Relax boss.

S'ok, I joke all the time. At least I fooled you, LOL


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Did he fool you?*

Did he fool you....or has he really never heard of one of these....obviously he has never used one cause if he did, HE WOULD HAVE ONE. Just talk to the boys of West Michigan cause we know how to move snow! Use a backblade for one night and you will *NEVER* go back, i guarentee it!


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought about the back blades. I like the itea but I could not run one with my tailgate sander in the way. 

We don't get that many snow events to warrant one here. I have never seen one used in my area, Although I have seen one at a dealer.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> Did he fool you....or has he really never heard of one of these....obviously he has never used one cause if he did, HE WOULD HAVE ONE. Just talk to the boys of West Michigan cause we know how to move snow! Use a backblade for one night and you will *NEVER* go back, i guarentee it!


Okay, maybe I'm the next one to get slapped down, but I have never seen one, and I can't figure out when you would use one. Please enlighten me. What do you do, drive backwards over the top of the snow, drop it and drive forward? How far can you go before you have filled that area with snow? Must be something I'm not seeing, because it isnt making a lot of sense to me. All I've ever needed to do is plow out 90% of a driveway, then if necessary drive up to say a garage door, drop the blade and drag back a few feet, then shove that off to the side. So what do you do with the snow that you capture with this back blade? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

You use it in combination with your front blade. You can back up to a grage door, drop both plows and drive out. Done


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

ksland said:


> Ahhh. I was joking. Relax boss.
> 
> S'ok, I joke all the time. At least I fooled you, LOL


I was fooled by a fool, dam


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*HOW it works*

I was just informed that only those of us in west michigan use them...(one other city too......i think philly maybe). This is no lie, with 12" of snow i can do 12-16 semi standard driveways an hour. And with 2-4" i can do about 70 in 5-6 hours My backblade has 2500 psi of down pressure and i never have to "rear drag". with my front plow.. Back into the driveway, Pull it into the road/end of the driveway, then push it up to a pile. Simple as pie. WE (the west michigan guys) can't figure out why more people don't use these things. Also, they work great near buildings in corners....then can carry tons of snow...a double wide, 16ft driveway (less thatn 100' long) can be done with that plow (in the picss) in two swipes until the snow is more than 6 or 7" deep. then it takes three! Try one, you will NEVER go back


----------



## Ron's Lawncare (Oct 19, 2005)

they also work good for pealing up compacted snow. when i owned my condo,the contractor that plowed it had one. it would peal up the snow the front blade just slid over.



Ron


----------

